# Clouds & Lightning



## TuesdayEve

Having always been facinated with clouds and
lightning, wondered if anyone else shared my
interest.
Please feel free to add your own photos. Hoping
someone will post lightning.


----------



## H.Brown

Stunning photos Tuesday, I like how the light is each one, beautiful.


----------



## Gumby

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Firemajic

Lovely pics, Tuesday ... I love the sky, in all the many moods displayed... it is kinda like watching the ocean... ever changing, mysterious and beautiful... thank you for sharing...


----------



## H.Brown

Firemajic said:


> Lovely pics, Tuesday ... I love the sky, in all the many moods displayed... it is kinda like watching the ocean... ever changing, mysterious and beautiful... thank you for sharing...



I'm off to the seaside (home town) next saturday Fire I will take some pics of the sea while I'm there, growing up on the sea has made me love it too.


----------



## Firemajic

H.Brown said:


> I'm off to the seaside (home town) next saturday Fire I will take some pics of the sea while I'm there, growing up on the sea has made me love it too.




:love_heart:
........ fabulous! Thank you


----------



## H.Brown

Firemajic said:


> :love_heart:
> ........ fabulous! Thank you



No problem, I miss the seaside living in land but only for the scenery lol so I always try and take a few snaps of the beach. The sky comes in a closs second, I captured a sunrise on my way to work that was once my avatar here. I find the changes in colour facinating both in the sky or sea.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Oh thanks Hannah, Fire & Gumby,...and  BAR.
so glad you can relate to them.
The first one reminded me the ocean surface somehow.
Looking forward to your photos Hannah.

Does anyone see the little house elf like in 
Harry Potter in the second photo or a man’s face 
 with a beard in the sunset?


----------



## Gumby




----------



## TuesdayEve

Gumby, what a beautiful shot. I know those are cars 
but they’re just shapes with lights...the whole picture 
is surreal. Very cool cloud shelf.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Sorry no lightening but crazy about clouds.*

How about giant upsidedown white dove, we have evacuated the house!



Love sunrise/ sunset shots.


----------



## Gumby

Thanks! Yes, it came out pretty neat. This was crossing the desert on our trip to California last November.


----------



## TuesdayEve

BAR that’s aww-ing, the sunrise/sunset look like 
paintings...art does imitate life. I see the dove!


----------



## Gumby

I see that giant dove, too! Awesome! Love that last shot, particularly, just stunning!


----------



## Underd0g

It's hard to look at the clouds without anthropomorphizeing them.
I found Bea Arthur in the sky, or maybe George Washington.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Wow, that is so crystal clear....
I’m gonna go with one of the fairy godmothers 
because she has on a cone hat...ha! Just amazing.
Thx


----------



## Gumby




----------



## TuesdayEve

Angel wings...it’s spiritual... 
there’s also a dog at the top step
standing on a moose.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*The moon at sunset.*


----------



## Gumby

BlondeAverageReader said:


> View attachment 22423



What an unusual sky! Love it.


----------



## Gumby




----------



## BlondeAverageReader




----------



## Underd0g

Just wanted to see what an iPhone panorama looked like as a post.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Wow, nice...did you crop this and how much?


----------



## TuesdayEve

There’s something cool about going through 
cloud shadows on the highway....and this little guy.


----------



## TuesdayEve

BAR... there is something about a tree or foliage 
silhouette against a sunset that is awww-ing.
Beautiful.


----------



## Underd0g

TuesdayEve said:


> Wow, nice...did you crop this and how much?



Thank you. Actually that's right out of the camera, I didn't even straighten out the horizon because I wanted as much sky to show as possible.


----------



## Underd0g

TuesdayEve said:


> There’s something cool about going through
> cloud shadows on the highway....and this little guy.



Cloud shadows are Texas air conditioning and are those your birds? They seem trained.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Lots of clouds shadows today...and finally rain just now.
The budgies are tame and cooperative for food...and
not mine. That little guy happened to be in the right
place on the right day.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Rain Finally Arrived*

Stormy sunset


----------



## TuesdayEve

I also like the symmetry of the silhouetted buildings, nice.


----------



## ParadoxBrother

Thank goodness I'm not the only one with their head in the clouds, I'm a personal fan of dusk more than any time of the day. From my porch I've seen some very gorgeous sunsets, I just wish I could go outside and see them more often. The biggest problems are the mosquitoes! There's something breathtaking about big billowing clouds reflecting the light of the sun and sky, it makes me wish I was up there with them. I only have one picture on my computer from my time in Florida one year, it's a bit big so I can provide a link to it. I might sneak back into this thread and post more pictures from my camera roll later on.


----------



## TuesdayEve

While I know the science behind it, the visual I find
facinating how the clouds can be puffy on top and
flat on the bottom.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Clouds floating downstream*


----------



## TuesdayEve

I can see that...clouds floating down stream, nice.


----------



## TuesdayEve

These are the result of early morning chem-trail as I 
shot these around 8am. They shapes, I think, are
interesting though.


----------



## escorial

are you more of a look up person rather than down......


----------



## Terry D

TuesdayEve said:


> These are the result of early morning chem-trail as I
> shot these around 8am. They shapes, I think, are
> interesting though.
> View attachment 22929 View attachment 22930 View attachment 22931




Not chem-trails. Contrails. Chem-trails are conspiracy theories about the government poisoning us using commercial airliners.  https://www.snopes.com/tag/chemtrails/


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*That’s torn it!*


----------



## TuesdayEve

Here’s a couple interesting clouds
 
This last shot was taken from a plane


----------

